# can ping the server, but the server can't ping me !?



## nvisibl (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm having a little trouble with 2 XP PRO Workstations on my Windows 2003Domain. 

I can ping the Domain controller from the workstation, but can't ping the workstation from the Domain controller? 

I feel that this is also attributed to some authentication anomolies on one of the workstations where I cannot add a Domain user account to the local Admins group?

The offending workstations and DC are on the same subnet, and the DC can ping all 30 other workstations on the subnet/ and vice versa. There are no gateways to hop through.

All workstations are DHCP enabled.

The DC is also the Primary DNS server and has both Forward and Reverse Lookup Zones.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

The most common cause is that Windows Firewall is enabled, which blocks ping requests. Check to see if the firewall is turned on and turn it off. Or if you need it on you can add an exception for it in the configuration of the firewall. You can access the firewall through control panel


----------



## nvisibl (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks, i'm so happy! ray:
Glad it was an easy one, so to speak.


----------

